# Canon and Adobe



## Zenon (May 29, 2020)

I started a thread about why hasn't  Adobe added Canon Colour profiles for the new CR3 format. I thought I read they were partnering. I got a few emails from Canon about the new R5. Not sure what this means but as far as I know you can only get to the Adobe Cloud via the Adobe CC App? I could be wrong as I don't know much about it. Adobe should hurry up as C1 is adding more camera manufacturers with some pretty good deals but they have  a bit of a scam going on.  At the C1 site they are offering Portfolio free via SmugMug for a year. You take the time to build your website and then what happens? Portfolio is pretty expensive via SmugMug.


----------



## Zenon (May 29, 2020)

This was the thread.

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/threads/camera-colour-profiles.40114/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 2, 2020)

The last I saw publicly was the thread I quoted here: https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...-eos-m6-mark-ii-camera-profiles-for-lightroom

I suspect the legal guys are wrangling


----------



## Zenon (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks


----------

